
Documents Suggest CitiMortgage and Wells Fargo Also Commit Foreclosure Fraud - lotusleaf1987
http://www.dailyfinance.com/story/credit/robo-signing-scandal-spreads-documents-show-citi-and-wells-also/19657686/
======
hga
Not at all impressed, e.g. the author is defining "ceased to exist" in a way
that doesn't take into account how a company is liquidated.

There are certainly big problems here, but I don't see the author finding real
ones.

